# Team Drivers



## dgullickson (May 3, 2003)

Hi guys,

We are looking for a couple drivers in other areas for both onroad and offroad as we are expanding our Team for 2006. If interested visit Axiom Racing Motors www.axiommotors.com and go to the Sponsorship section..

We will be contacting your LHS to verify your track performances and permission to Sponsor someone at thier facility.


----------



## dgullickson (May 3, 2003)

We are looking to expand our team once again for 2008


----------

